# 1970#16 head's on 462 stroker



## Eachy (11 mo ago)

Hi I have a 69 GTO running a stock 400. I have acquired through swapping part's a 462 stroker, machined block ready for assembly. I know I should go all the way and get some ported alloy head's but I am in Australia and it's sound's like not much is in stock so there is a long wait, running low on fund's as well.I also have a 1970 engine 400/290hp with no 16# head's. My question is if I install bigger valves and screw in stud's and port the 16#'s ( not sure of chamber size ) are they still a good choice on the 462 providing compression is not too low, thank's in advance, part's and knowledge is scarce downunder.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The 1970 #16 chamber volume is 78 cc. If installed on a 462 compression would be pretty high. 
Volume was 87 cc on the '70 455 with #64 heads. I believe the CR was 10.25 with that engine
You may want to install dished pistons but then added to the expense of modifying your small valve heads brings you almost back up to the price of buying Alum heads


----------



## Eachy (11 mo ago)

Yes thank's you are right, I also have to work out compression ratio, 97 octane is widely available here luckily. I really want to know can these head's make good gain's on this size engine and not fall flat on it's face, like I'm not making a mechanical/design mistake by modifying these head's, thanks agaiin for your reply.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

87 CC chambers on a 462 would still be at near 11 to 1 . Too high

You need around 106 cc chambers to get it down around 9.4 to 1

some of them old smog era head would work. Big valve big chambers


----------



## Eachy (11 mo ago)

Thank's now I understand, this is the information I need, I wiill see what head's I can locate.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Eachy said:


> Thank's now I understand, this is the information I need, I wiill see what head's I can locate.


Butler Performance has a good compression calculator and other good tools also a head identifier 👍


----------

